# Cannabis May Be Beneficial as Treatment for Chronic Neuropathic Pain



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Smoked Medical Cannabis May Be Beneficial as Treatment for Chronic Neuropathic Pain, Study Suggests ScienceDaily – The medicinal use of cannabis has been debated by clinicians, researchers, legislators and the public at large for many years as an alternative to standard pharmaceutical treatments for pain, which may not always be effective and may have unwanted [...]

*Read More...*


----------

